# looks like a schwinn made to look like an indian



## militarymonark (Jan 5, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1950s-Indian-Bi...041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0645c7a9


----------



## OldRider (Jan 5, 2011)

Excuse me for saying this but those skirtguards do absolutely nothing for me. I think you're right Pat, thats a Schwinn dolled up to be something its not.


----------



## twomorestrokes (Jan 5, 2011)

Top tube doesn't look Schwinn, but I'm at a loss for words...


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 5, 2011)

he has four bids on it!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 5, 2011)

The slab sided tank looks like a Monark.  That is an odd looking bike.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 5, 2011)

it might be a firestone middleweight, I dont really care but the description is all wrong


----------



## bairdco (Jan 6, 2011)

here's where it get's fun for me. 'cause i'm pretty drunk, but lemme get my bearings.

first off, i'm not even thinkin' schwinn. it's probably a huffy or some other cheap bike. next, look at the crooked cuts on every piece of sheet metal attached to it. even if equal oppurtunity employment forced indian to hire some mentally challenged people, would they allow a bike to go out like that.

and the headbadge? was that drawn up on a piece of paper and elmers glued to the bike?

i'm not done yet..

all 4 bids are from "private" people. how often does that happen, unless you're bidding on porn?

and the best of all, in the last picture, there's a pair of tin snips and a drill next to the bike.

the only thing that can come close to being indian on this bike, is whoever buys it got screwed over by the white man.


----------



## bairdco (Jan 6, 2011)

wait.. i got more. 

it has exercise bike plastic pedals on it. the fenders show up on ebay now and then, too. my buddy bought some, they're fiberglass, and poorly made.

the sticker on the tank?  it just blends right in, wouldn't even notice that in 1950 they woulda painted it on.

the rusty rims are awesome, too. 

and then there's that awesome rear rack. now i finally know where that other ebay guy sellin those NOS schwinn racks got the molds from.

and black and brown primer was the coolest color option back then...

ok. in all seriousness. i'd be f'ing embarrased to ride this bike down the street.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 6, 2011)

I heard one of the bids is from some guy named dixon for some kind of museum.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 6, 2011)

blahahahahahaha


----------



## Mybluevw (Jan 6, 2011)

bairdco said:


> all 4 bids are from "private" people. how often does that happen, unless you're bidding on porn?
> 
> the only thing that can come close to being indian on this bike, is whoever buys it got screwed over by the white man.




Now thats some funny stuff right thurrr...Ba dump bump


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 6, 2011)

Haaahaaaaa! You were on a roll there Bairdco!
Nice!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 6, 2011)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> I heard one of the bids is from some guy named dixon for some kind of museum.




LOL!! It's probably his to begin with. It was parked next to the Grape Krate Prototype.


----------



## jwm (Jan 6, 2011)

I just hope the poor guy who buys this thing doesn't show up at a classic bike event to show off his new Indian.
*heartbreak ensues*

JWM


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm embarrassed for looking at it. Blegh!


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 6, 2011)

bairdco said:


> all 4 bids are from "private" people. how often does that happen, unless you're bidding on porn?




eBay sellers can set up the auction as a private auction as to protect the identities of the bidders.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 6, 2011)

ha! funny stuff! hope he actually sells it! i'm sure he will make a profit. then who will get the last laugh! i love hobbies!


----------



## bairdco (Jan 7, 2011)

sm2501 said:


> eBay sellers can set up the auction as a private auction as to protect the identities of the bidders.




i know they can, but it's rare you see private bidders on normal stuff. and the ebay system is set up so you can't see the bidder's identity anyway. 

i just think it's odd that the 4 bids are all private. looks like someone's trying to jack the price up. 

or maybe they're just embarrassed and don't want anyone to know they like that bike.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 7, 2011)

bairdco you bid on it! didn't you!?!


----------



## bairdco (Jan 7, 2011)

aww man, you figured it out.  i was making fun of the bike to keep all of you from bidding on it.


----------



## twowheelfan (Jan 7, 2011)

I KNEW IT! You sneaky so and so!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 7, 2011)

I think i will take my old indian and make it look like a schwinn and see what i can get for it.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 8, 2011)

Easy now boys...I do not know the seller, but let's not get nasty online here...somehow it always seems to end up in my lap.

Thanks,


----------



## walter branche (Jan 8, 2011)

hi, you can delete what i wrote ,, i was not trying to ridicule or cause problems .. its obvious the bike is home built ,,..  all you have to do is google search an indian warrior and there is a photo of one ,,..  also how many bikes came with funky fenders like he has shown ,,..he is a friend of mine ,, and takes artistic license on the bikes ,he sells- i apologize if anyone is offended by my words of historical correction, through history of cycling there has been liars,cheaters,and snakeoil salesmen,, i try to keep the facts in order ,so someday when a relative or someone is researching me ,,it will say ,,  walter branche -man of his word, does not speak with forked tongue


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nope, not planning on deleting, I just don't want to see this spiral much further. Appreciate yours and everybodies input.


----------



## kenji (Jan 9, 2011)

check his other listing
http://cgi.ebay.com/fantastic-CADILLAC-CRUISER-with-fender-skirts-/270685483936?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f061cb3a0
i think it apeared on the cabe....
yeah here it is:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?12908-Streamlined-custom-like-a-Bowden-Hiawatha-arrow


----------



## walter branche (Jan 9, 2011)

that is what i am talking about...   and there are many more ,,.. buy a bike -you like ,,, not because of value to resell ,there are many people in this world of transactions who can tell you .. he mentions the awsome chainguard ,but does not show it ,, its called   caveat emptor  (buyer beware)


----------

